
Penetration Testers’ Guide to Windows 10 Privacy and Security - handpickednames
https://hackernoon.com/the-2017-pentester-guide-to-windows-10-privacy-security-cf734c510b8d
======
gcb0
> Network Boot is set to my hard drive.

what?

